# What inverts should go in my tank



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm planning out a new tank and I'm new to the hobby. It seems to me that inverts are a good addition to the aquarium ecosystem and I need advice on what to get. Current plan:
Fish
5x Neon Tetra
3-4 Julii cory cats
3x Guppy or Play
2x Dwarf Gourami
Maybe a ram and a bristlenose pleco
Plants
Currently --> hornwort and anacharis
Planned --> annubia and java fern, maybe moss.

I need inverts that are compatable with my fish and will help keep my plants healthy and algae free without eating them. All suggestions and feedback welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could get bigger shrimp like Amano shrimp, that won't become a snack for your bigger fish. Or you could go with snails. If I were you, I would do both. Nerites are great, so are Malaysian Trumpet Snails, which are usually considered pest snails. The MTS breed profusely but will die off as your tank becomes clean, and Nerites need brackish water to breed so they will lay eggs, but the eggs won't hatch.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

What size tank are planning? That could make a big difference in what kind of invert to suggest for you. With the fish you have picked out, I would go with amano shrimp like Gizmos suggested. Most of the fish you have picked out will eat small shrimp like cherries. I like snails in my tank but I know a lot of people do not. I keep ramshorn,MTS,nerite,pond, and assasin snails(not all in the same tank mind you LOL) I love nerite snails as they will eat BBA and they are the only thing I have found that will. The only aggravating thing is all the eggs they lay on the tank glass. They don't hatch though so that is pretty good.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Again amano shrimp would be a good choice if you have a lot of moss. Have an absolute ton of moss, and you might even be able to pull off a neocardinia shrimp like cherries. I also happen to be a fan of having tiny little copepods in the tank, just little tiny critters that sometimes mysteriously appear. They make a good food source for little fish, and they help clean up excess food (don't overfeed in the first place though!)


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

It a 20 gallon tall half moon


----------

